# Phase 2 251-222 BXA



## Todd Adams (May 10, 2020)

I have ordered a G4003G.  I also ordered and received the Phase 2 quick change post and holders. My question is can I use 5/8 tooling and achieve center without additional grinding?


----------



## projectnut (May 10, 2020)

According to the Phase II sizing chart both the style 1 and style 2 tool holders should be able to accommodate 5/8" tooling.

The tool post itself is supposed to be compatible with lathes with a swing of 10" to 15".  Unless there's something highly unusual with the lathe you have chosen everything should fit and work well.  Be advised however that the nut plate that secures the tool post to the cross slide is generic.  It may have to be thinned down to fit the cross slide slot on some machines.  

I have 2 of this syle tool posts.  one is on a 13" lathe, the other is on a 10" lathe.  I had to mill the nut plate thinner to fit the 10" machine.


----------



## Mitch Alsup (May 12, 2020)

I am using 16mm tooling which is within 0.005" of 5/8ths on my G4003G.


----------



## Todd Adams (May 12, 2020)

Awesome. Thanks


----------



## Todd Adams (May 12, 2020)

I will definitely have to mill the t nut according to the Grizzly rep.


----------

